# A good audio interface compatible with Reaper ?



## JC7 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey what's up,

I'm looking for a good, but cheap (I know)
guitar recording audio interface, that can be
USB or firewire, I don't mind, I just really want
to get a good sound, fast. Also, I don't want any 
problems with Reaper, by the way, I'm now running 
on Vista x64 on a good PC.

Any advice for me ? 

Thanks alot for any input


----------



## JC7 (Oct 22, 2011)

*BUMP*


----------



## ThrustTony (Oct 22, 2011)

JC7 said:


> *BUMP*


 
Have you checked out the fast track pro?

I've looked into audio interfaces to use with Reaper recently as well and the m audio fast track pro seems to be a winner


----------



## JC7 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, but I heard some bad things about it
like a pop sound when you turned the knobs
after 1 year, bad sound, difficult installation
and stuff like that... Really not sure about that.​ 
Any other ideas ?​


----------



## techjsteele (Oct 22, 2011)

What is your budget for an interface? This will help us help you.


----------



## ampoverload (Oct 22, 2011)

Focusrite maybe


----------



## JC7 (Oct 22, 2011)

I would say top 300$ but for that price I would
prefer firewire to USB


----------



## Randomist (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure what your $300 will get you, but I think a focusrite saffire pro 14 should be within reach. I've got one which I have used with reaper breifly, as well as ardour under linux and the included (crippled) ableton live. They have direct input for instruments, 2 mic pres and line inputs as well as midi. Also, unless you want to use linux (which currently only has firewire and USB1 drivers, and then you need to do some research), USB2 (or 3 if anyone decides to make interfaces with it) is faster than firewire 400, so there's no reason to discount that, just avoid USB1.


----------



## JC7 (Oct 22, 2011)

Focusrite is interesting,

Any experience with Reaper and focusrite products ?

If not, how do you plug a guitar in a saffire PRO 14,
would you need a converter jack or something like that ?


----------



## JC7 (Oct 22, 2011)

BUMP !


----------



## JC7 (Oct 23, 2011)

BUMP BUMP !


----------



## KingAenarion (Oct 23, 2011)

Randomist said:


> Not sure what your $300 will get you, but I think a focusrite saffire pro 14 should be within reach. I've got one which I have used with reaper breifly, as well as ardour under linux and the included (crippled) ableton live. They have direct input for instruments, 2 mic pres and line inputs as well as midi. Also, unless you want to use linux (which currently only has firewire and USB1 drivers, and then you need to do some research), USB2 (or 3 if anyone decides to make interfaces with it) is faster than firewire 400, so there's no reason to discount that, just avoid USB1.



Uh not sure If I read you correctly, but, you're saying USB2 is faster than Firewire?

Just to make sure you're not confusing people... This is only true in maximum speeds. Firewire has a superior transfer rate in most applications for a variety of reasons that I can't be bothered to type up.


----------



## ThrustTony (Oct 23, 2011)

JC7 said:


> Yeah, but I heard some bad things about it​
> 
> like a pop sound when you turned the knobs
> after 1 year, bad sound, difficult installation
> ...


 
Good shout!

Just looked at some more reviews and there are alot of complaints

What about the Focusrite saffire 6

Not sure what its like but it sounds good


----------



## Crank (Oct 23, 2011)

I would say go for M-Audio Fast Track Pro. I've never had any problem with this unit and it's reasonably priced. No matter of what software I've been using Fast Track Pro always had it processed very well. No pops, no issues whatsoever. Oh and I have it over 1.5 year now and there is no problems with getting over 1 o'clock  You should really tried that one.


----------



## JC7 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll wait and see... maybe I can try one unit
for a period of time.. Because I don't wanna
spend all my money on something that will
be a hell to install and play with.


----------



## Kamin (Oct 23, 2011)

TC Electronics Desktop konnect 6


----------



## techjsteele (Oct 23, 2011)

I've personally had great luck with my M-Audio ProFire 610 and Reaper. I bought mine used from this forum, and I'm sure you can find a used one that fits within your budget.


----------

